
The Craigwatch story - hardwaresofton
http://craigwatch.com/story.html
======
hardwaresofton
OP here -- I posted this because I wanted to see some discussion on what HNers
thought about this.

On one hand, it seems ridiculous for a company to try and limit the freedom of
every single user of the application to use possibly inefficient methods only
to interact with their site. On the other hand, I understand that a contract
is a contract (of course there are issues with enforcability, and "by using
this site you agree to these terms" is probably a bit legally shaky), they do
have a EULA that prohibits it.

That said, something about this just leaves a bad taste in the mouth.

Does anyone know any relevant precedent for this kind of thing?

To be clear, I have just about 0 ill-will towards craiglist, they offer a
fantastic free service, and I use it often.

